# Bristol - new cafe clifton?



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey.. I have heard there is a new cafe in Bristol in Clifton. Can't find anywhere obvious online. Anyone got any ideas...?


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

If it's the one I went to, I think it's called Wainwright's or something? I had a rather nice espresso; choice of two beans, not sure what the roasters were but very promising! I too can't find anything online, or I'd have left a tripadvisor review!

EDIT: found it, not sure if allowed to post links on here but it is indeed called Wainwright's.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

YerbaMate170 said:


> If it's the one I went to, I think it's called Wainwright's or something? I had a rather nice espresso; choice of two beans, not sure what the roasters were but very promising! I too can't find anything online, or I'd have left a tripadvisor review!
> 
> EDIT: found it, not sure if allowed to post links on here but it is indeed called Wainwright's.


hey thanks a lot YerbaMate170 - much appreciated... i will check it out tomorrow


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Nod said:


> hey thanks a lot YerbaMate170 - much appreciated... i will check it out tomorrow


No problem; I always avoided Clifton, in favour of Cabot direction because of the lack of coffee... Am I right in thinking this is the first speciality place in Clifton?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

website looks the real deal.... fingers crossed it is open on bank holidays..... thanks again for finding it for me. i had forgotten i had heard about it on the forum... bit dim..


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Wainwrights is pretty good. I had an amazing Guatemalan split shot when i was there.


----------

